# Replacement door



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Just been Informed my new door will be with my dealer week commencing 
14 04 09.when I asked were all the part there to fit It I was told yes
but on asking was the Gas Strut there I was told no It Is being looked Into
and I would have to be careful with the door opening !!!.My door opens onto a side window so I will definitely have to be careful.
When Is this going to be sorted out ,Ash said on the 27/ 03 that he was looking Into It.
If a Gas Stut Is not going to be fitted what Is as there Is no way of retaining the door open and summer Is coming.
When I bought my motorhome the brochure said Remote central locking entrance door with Gas Strut open retention.
Can Ash please advise what Is happening and a time scale on when It will be done.


Les


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Les,

Unfortunately the situation with the door is now that our supplier has had some further technical problems with the stays on the door. Unfortunately this has meant further delays in the delivery of the replacement doors. Our supplier has confirmed to us today that the relacement doors with struts will be available from 1st May onward. 

I can only apologise for the delays and inconvienience this further delay has caused but we are endeavouring to ensure that we send out complete door and assemblies.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy .
Is this a replacement door for the replacement door or just a fix for the replacement door.

Les


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Les, 
This is the replacment door. 
Doors that have been changed dont need replacing just the stut adding
Thanks
Andy


----------

